# Lifetime Premiere on eBay + more



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

The Premiere has been sold.

I still have the TivoHD upgraded with a 1TB hard drive and lifetime which is not on eBay as of yet so if anybody is interested PM me. I will also ship the original 160GB drive with it.


----------



## DanielTB80 (Nov 27, 2006)

I am interested in your TivoHD.


----------

